

Is ".com" domain still important for startup? - coolboykl

Hi<p>I am the founder of secQ.me, which we offer personal mobile safety app. Initially, we like to register our domain as "http://secure.me", but as the domain taken, we resolve it to "http://secq.me"<p>A good friend of mine commented "A large section of the population do not click/trust domains that are not .coms. Every single time we miss out a segment, we lose a potential segment"<p>Is the statement still valid.. love to hear from u.<p>James Khoo
======
swGooF
If your app targets tech people, then the .com may not be necessary. However,
if your app targets a general audience then a .com should be used.

Here is a good test. Find a non-tech person (someone that does not know about
your website), and ask him/her to go to your website. Sit him/her in front of
a computer, and say, "Please go to secq.me" See if he/she can get to your
website without any further directions. Here are some questions you will
likely get: "Is there a .com?" "How do you spell that?" If you try this on a
few people and nobody has troubles, then great.

~~~
GFischer
An interesting point I've observed (and I think it's been validated) is that,
for some segments, Google is their domain search... if you tell them, "go to
xyz.com", they type xyz.com on Google !

~~~
swGooF
That is a good point. I think I have seen that before too. Depending upon your
website SEO, that may or may not help.

------
iKnowKungFoo
[http://adage.com/article/news/o-overstock-backs-o-
change/230...](http://adage.com/article/news/o-overstock-backs-o-
change/230983/)

Overstock.com changed their primary domain to "o.co" in what I can only assume
was an attempt to make people type less.

Customers rarely entered "o.co", instead they entered "o.com" because that's
what they expected to domain to be.

Result: tons of cash wasted as Overstock reverted to "Overstock.com".

Get a .com and move on.

------
coolboykl
Thanks everyone for the suggestion..this is followup question, both I am bad
at finding a good domain name for my product and service, since secureme.com
is taken, what is the next best name for my product..

Here's a 2 minute intro video about our product..
<http://youtu.be/1Hf5hbVxuJw>

I am open for suggestion, appreciate your help

Thanks James Khoo secQ.me Founder

------
anm8tr
I'd like to hear some opinions on this myself. I personally don't think it
matters anymore, but every time I get an idea for a product/domain, I get told
"No. It should have a dot-com." Hm, really? Should it? I like how Delicious
went from De.licio.us to delicious.com when they had the money. Most devs
can't afford simple domain names.

------
glimcat
Yes, see this.

[http://www.seomoz.org/blog/how-to-choose-the-right-domain-
na...](http://www.seomoz.org/blog/how-to-choose-the-right-domain-name)

Using real words is also generally necessary. One "u" pops right out and ruins
the batch.

------
nodata
I'd like to see .us used by more companies in the US.

